# Amarok Time-Stretching-Erweiterung

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

erstmal hoffe ich, dass ich hier im Diskussionsforum richtig bin mit der Frage, falls nicht, sorry!

Für Windows kenne ich solche Tools wie dieses hier:

http://www.xs4all.nl/~mp2004/bp/

Damit kann man einfach CDs in verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten abspielen, ohne dabei die Tonhöhe zu verändern oder eben die Tonhöhe verändern, ohne die Geschwindigkeit zu beeinflussen oder eben beides.

An sich finde ich das schonmal sehr praktisch, aber zum Einen hätte ich es gerne unter Linux und zum Anderen nicht nur für CDs. Am aller tollsten fände ich es, wenn ich so eine Funktion zu Amarok als Miniprogramm hinzufügen könnte.

Daher jetzt gleich mal mehrere Frage:

Einmal, kennt jemand eine solche Erweiterung? Das wäre natürlich klasse!

Falls nein, weiß jemand ob xine solche Funktionen hat und man diese relativ einfach über eine Oberfläche in Form eines Miniprogramms ansprechen könnte?

Falls nein, würde zwar am längsten dauern, aber hat jemand ein paar Tipps für mich, wie man das implementieren könnte? Also könnte man das als reines Miniprogramm realisieren (weiß nicht, wie weit diese Programme in den "normalen" Betrieb eingreifen können, weiß nicht mal, wie man überhaupt eine solche Erweiterung bastelt) oder wäre das bei anderen Projekten besser aufgehoben? Gebt mir einfach mal ein paar Ratschläge ;-)

Vielen Dank mal im Voraus für Eure Tipps und Anregungen,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## kernelOfTruth

audacity & change tempo sollten das sein, was du suchst

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195055

wie man das global einstellen könnte weiß ich jedoch nicht

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

danke für den Hinweis, aber Audacity ist ja ein kompletter Audio-Editor. Ich möchte aber nicht die mp3-Datei laden, mit den entsprechenden Effekten bearbeiten, neu exportieren und dann anhören, sondern hätte gerne (am aller coolsten wäre das natürlich direkt in Amarok, wo ich auch die ganze Musiksammlung drin verwalte) zwei Schieberegler, einen, mitdem ich (live) die Tonhöhe und einen mit dem ich (live) das Tempo verändern kann.

Prinzipiell habe ich es damit nicht sonderlich eilig, wäre von daher sogar eventuell daran interessiert, so etwas selbst zu entwickeln (zumindest versuchsweise ;-)), weiß aber zu wenig vom Aufbau von Amarok, um zu wissen, ob oder wie so etwas möglich ist. 

Vielen Dank aber auf jeden Fall trotzdem schon mal,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## SvenFischer

Für eine so spezielle Frabge wäre dann wohl das Amarok Forum zuständig...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Schinkencroissant,

ist zwar kein Plugin und auch ein eigenständiger Player aber media-sound/mixxx schaut recht mächtig aus.. vielleicht kann es das ja auch?

Grüße

----------

## l3u

Evtl. gibt's dafür auch ein Plugin für Audacious (man bemerke den Unterschied zu Audacity ;-).

----------

## furanku

Da würde ich bei Amarok nicht drauf warten.

Durch die Abstraktion der Audio-Schnittstelle auf Phonon hat man zwar die Fähigkeit gewonnen, verschiedene Audio-Backends zu benutzen, allerdings auf Kosten, dass man nun nicht mehr selber so einfach an den Bits und Bytes auf Low-Level Ebene "herumfummeln" kann. So hat es ja auch gedauert bis der Equalizer wieder da war und ein Time-Stretching Algorithmus greift noch tiefer in die Sound-Ausgabe an, dazu muss man eben das Audiofile stückchenweise im Voraus laden, die Audiodaten kompliziert bearbeiten und dann abspielen, während man die nächsten vorbereitet, usw.

Nicht dass so etwas mit Phonon prinzipiell nicht gehen würde, aber das ist eben ein Schritt in die andere Richtung, die man mit Phonon vorhatte, nämlich, dass man den Applikationen einen komfortablen Layer zur Verfügung stellt mit dem sie unabhängig vom Backend einfache und grundlegende Dinge wie "Start", "Stopp", "Lauter", "Leiser", ... machen können. Und ich glaube zur Zeit ist das noch ein bisschen eine Baustelle, bevor da also komplizierter Dinge, die nur wenige benutzen, eingebaut werden, wird es wohl noch ein bisschen dauern.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Durch die Abstraktion der Audio-Schnittstelle auf Phonon hat man zwar die Fähigkeit gewonnen, verschiedene Audio-Backends zu benutzen, allerdings auf Kosten, dass man nun nicht mehr selber so einfach an den Bits und Bytes auf Low-Level Ebene "herumfummeln" kann.

 

prinzipiell stimmt das. Allerdings bietet Phonon trotz der Abstraktion noch die Möglichkeit spezifische Features des Backend zu nutzen. Für solcherlei Audio-Effekte gibt es z.B. die Klasse Phonon::Effect. Bietet ein Phonon-Backend also bereits das gewünschte Feature, dürfte es relativ einfach sein dieses in Phonon basierten Anwendungen zu verwenden. Ein Blick in die API von xine lässt vermuten, das xine dieses Feature bereits beherrscht.

Einen guten Einstieg liefert die Phonon-Übersicht. Qt bietet auch eine Beispiel-Anwendung die zeigt, wie man solche und andere Fähigkeiten des Backend erfragen kann. Ein guter Anfang wäre sicherlich, den Phonon Music Player, auch eines der Beispielanwendungen, um die gewünschte Funktion zu erweitern. Weiß man dann wie es geht, ist ein Patch oder ein Plugin für Amarok nicht mehr weit.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## furanku

Danke, so ungefähr hatte ich es ja auch geschrieben, dass es eben nicht prinzipiell unmöglich sei. Auf Backend-Ebene würde ich es dann aber auch wirklich nicht als Amarok Feature bezeichnen, auch wenn Amarok die GUI des Effekts bereitstellt, und ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher ob so etwas dann aus Benutzer-Sicht eine gute Idee ist, wenn Amarok, abhängig vom verwendeten Backend, unterschiedliche Effekte anbietet. Das war eben der Preis für so einen Abstraktionslayer. Aber Timestretching und Pitch-Shift sind ja ohnehin eher exotische Features, die eher von DJs oder Musikern verwendet werden. Ich benutze so etwas ab und zu um mir kompliziertere Phrasen herauszuhören und da ist dann Audacity mit der Wellenformanzeige, den Markern und vielfältigen Loop-Möglichkeiten (abgehsen von den Bearbeitungsmöglichkeiten) ohnehin besser geeignet.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hey,

danke nochmal für die ganzen Tipps, habe keine Benachrichtigungen bekommen und deshalb jetzt erst zufällig gemerkt, dass es so viele Antworten gab. Ich kuck mir die einzelnen Sachen mal genauer an,

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

